# Moving need advice on seeds



## djcoolj (Apr 25, 2011)

I need to know how long after pollination does a seed need to mature befor I can cut down the plant, and have seeds that are ready to Germ. I am 3 weeks after pollination of WW male and WW female. Both  the male and female came from my pick of the litter and I do not want to lose these seeds becouse of  a move. please shed light on time line of seeds from pollination to Germ and any steps you think are most important.
THANKS 
Wait till you see new grow room


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Apr 25, 2011)

anywhere from 2-6 weeks.  i wait until at least some of the seed brachs start to split open and show you a seed inside...


----------



## Hick (Apr 25, 2011)

"IME"... *4* weeks _minimum_, and preferably 6 for fat robust dark seed. Mj producing seeds for further procreation, should receive a 'full spectrum' of nutrients, right up to the end as well..."IMO/E" (don't cut the nitrogen during flower)


----------



## Snickerdoodle (Apr 25, 2011)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> anywhere from 2-6 weeks.* i wait until at least some of the seed brachs start to split open and show you a seed inside*...


 
Ditto.  I look for nice brownish-green seeds to be pushing their way out of the pods.  I do wonder how long the seeds continue to mature after the plant has been hung to dry.  Perhaps there might be a few days to as long as a week that the seeds might continue to ripen?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 25, 2011)

atleast 4 weeks to be viable    but the long the better:aok:


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 26, 2011)

djcoolj said:
			
		

> I need to know how long after pollination does a seed need to mature befor I can cut down the plant, and have seeds that are ready to Germ. I am 3 weeks after pollination of WW male and WW female. Both  the male and female came from my pick of the litter and I do not want to lose these seeds becouse of  a move. please shed light on time line of seeds from pollination to Germ and any steps you think are most important.
> THANKS
> Wait till you see new grow room



You got answers for the first question AFA maturing the seeds, but you are also asking about planting them and how soon?

That's another whole ball of wax. They will need to be dried and stored for a length of time before they will germinate well.

Is this what you're asking?

Wet


----------

